# Can't find server name for address  when using bind[solved]

## xuleit

Hi,when I test bind9,It seems work , but I get some error:

```
C:\>nslookup

*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.57: Non-existent domain

*** Default servers are not available

Default Server:  UnKnown

Address:  192.168.1.57

> www.testdomain.com

Server:  UnKnown

Address:  192.168.1.57

Name:    www.testdomain.com

Addresses:  61.100.100.101, 61.100.100.100

>

```

"192.168.1.57" is the ip of the machine that bind9 have been installed.

How can I set the server name for address "192.168.1.57"?

Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by xuleit on Thu Dec 29, 2005 3:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morodoch

You need to add a "reverse lookup" for IP to address - try this howto:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html#toc10

----------

## xuleit

Thank you,morodoch.

I can't visit http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html#toc10

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:    www.tldp.org

Address:  152.2.210.81

I'll try "reverse lookup" first.

----------

## morodoch

 *Quote:*   

> I can't visit http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html#toc10 

 

Maybe this is also related to your DNS problem?

Anyway, here's the section on reverse lookups from that link:

 *Quote:*   

> 5.3 The reverse zone
> 
> Now programs can convert the names in linux.bogus to addresses which they can connect to. But also required is a reverse zone, one making DNS able to convert from an address to a name. This name is used by a lot of servers of different kinds (FTP, IRC, WWW and others) to decide if they want to talk to you or not, and if so, maybe even how much priority you should be given. For full access to all services on the Internet a reverse zone is required.
> 
> Put this in named.conf:
> ...

 

----------

## xuleit

Thank you very much, it looks OK now just follow your steps.

----------

